# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  هذه هي صور الجنة الحقيقية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الفقيره الى الله

* السلام عليكم 
يالله 00 صور حقيقيه للجنة !!! 
هل تمنيت دخول الجنة ؟؟ 
هل رأيت الجنة ؟؟  
هذه صورة حقيقية للجنة !!! 
حديث عن الجنه وبعض ما فيها جعلنا الله من أهلها آمين   
مفتاح الجنة : 
الجنة مفتاحها لا آله الا الله محمد رسول الله والأعمال الصلحة هى أسنان  المفتاح التى بها يعمل , وأول من يدخلهاسيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعد أن يشفع للمؤمنين بدخولها    
ذكر أسماء أبوابها : 
( وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم الى الجنة زمرا حتى اذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين( الزمر- 73)   
أبواب الجنة ثمانيه قيل أن أسماؤها : 
1. باب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو باب (التوبه) 
2. باب الصلاه 
3. باب الصوم وهو باب (الريان) 
4. باب الزكاة 
5. باب الصدقه 
6. باب الحج والعمرة 
7. باب الجهاد 
8. باب الصله   
درجات الجنة وغرفها : 
v والجنة درجات أعلاها الفردوس الأعلى وهو تحت عرش الرحمن جل وعلا ومنه  تخرج أنهار الجنة الأربعة الرئيسية ( نهر اللبن - نهر العسل - نهر الخمر -  نهر الماء ) . 
v وأعلى مقام فى الفردوس الأعلى هو مقام الوسيلة وهو مقام سيدنا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن سأل الله له الوسيلة حلت له شفاعته صلى الله عليه  وسلم يوم القيامة . 
v ثم غرف أهل عليين وهى قصور متعددة الأدوار من الدر والجوهر تجرى من تحتها  الأنهار يتراءون لأهل الجنة كما يرى الناس الكواكب والنجوم فى السماوات  العلا, وهى منزلة الأنبياء والشهداءوالصابرين من أهل البلاء والأسقام  والمتحابين فى الله . 
v وفى الجنة غرف ( قصور ) من الجواهر الشفافة يرى ظاهرها من باطنها وهى لمن  أطاب الكلام وأطعم الطعام وبات قائما والناس نيام . ثم باقى أهل الدرجات  وهى مائة درجة وأدناهم منزلة من كان له ملك مثل عشرة أمثال اغنى ملوك  الدنيا .   
ذكر أسماء بعض أنهار الجنة وعيونها : 
وللجنة أنهار وعيون تنبع كلها من الأنهار الأربعة الخارجة من الفردوس  الأعلى وقد ورد ذكر أسماء بعضها فى القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الشريفة منها :  
1. نهر الكوثر : 
وهو نهر أعطى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الجنة ويشرب منه المسلمون  فى الموقف يوم القيامة شربة لا يظمأون من بعدها أبدا بحمد الله وقد سميت  احدى سور القرآن باسمه ووصفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن حافتاه من  قباب اللؤلؤالمجوف وترابه المسك وحصباؤه اللؤلؤ وماؤه أشد بياضا من الثلج  وأحلى من السكر وآنيته من الذهب والفضه .
2. نهر البيدخ :
وهو نهر يغمس فيه الشهداء فيخرجون منه كالقمر ليلة البدر وقد ذهب عنهم ما وجدوه من أذى الدنيا .
3. نهر بارق :
وهو نهر على باب الجنه يجلس عنده الشهداء فيأتيهم رزقهم من الجنة بكرة وعشيا. 
4. عين تسنيم :
وهى أشرف شراب أهل الجنة وهو من الرحيق المختوم ويشربه المقربون صرفا ويمزج بالمسك لأهل اليمين  
5. عين سلسبيل : وهى شراب أهل اليمين ويمزج لهم بالزنجبيل  
6. عين مزاجها الكافور : وهى شراب الأبرار  
وجميعها أشربة لا تسكر ولا تصدع ولا تذهب العقل بل تملأ شاربيها سرورا  ونشوة لا يعرفها أهل الدنيا يطوف عليهم بها ولدان مخلدون كأنهم لؤلؤا  منثورا بكؤوس من ذهب وقوارير من فضه . 
وطعام أهل الجنة من اللحم والطير والفواكه وكل ما اشتهت أنفسهم ( لهم ما يشاءون فيها ولدينا مزيد ) ق-35  
أشجار الجنة : وجميعها سيقانها من الذهب وأوراقها من الزمرد الأخضر والجوهر وقد ذكر منها: 
1. شجرة طوبى :
قال عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها تشبه شجرة الجوز وهىبالغة  العظم فى حجمها وتتفتق ثمارها عن ثياب أهل الجنة فى كل ثمرة سبعين ثوبا  ألوانا ألوان من السندس (الحريرالرقيق ) والأستبرق ( الحرير السميك ) لم ير  مثلها أهل الدنيا ينال منها المؤمن ما يشاء وعندها يجتمع أهل الجنة  فيتذكرون لهو الدنيا ( اللعب والطرب والفنون ) فيبعث الله ريحا من الجنه  تحرك تلك الشجرة بكل لهو كان فى الدنيا . 
2. سدرة المنتهى :
وهى شجرة عظيمة تحت عرش الرحمن ويخرج من أصلها أربعة أنهارويغشاها نور الله  والعديد من الملائكه وهى مقام سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ومعه اطفال  المؤمنين الذين ماتوا وهم صغار يرعاهم كأب لهم جميعا وأوراقها تحمل علم  الخلائق وما لا يعلمه الا الله سبحانه وتعالى وفى الجنة أشجارمن جميع ألوان  الفواكه المعروفة فى الدنيا ليس منها الا الأسماء اما الجوهر فهو ما لا  يعلمه الا الله 
وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار كلما  رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذى رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها (  البقرة-25) 
وقد ذكر من ثمار الجنة ( التين - العنب - الرمان - الطلح ( الموز ) والبلح (  النخيل ) والسدر ( النبق ) وجميع ما خلق الله تبارك وتعالى لأهل الدنيا من  ثمار .  
صفة أهل الجنة : 
1. الرجــــال :
يبعث الله الرجال من اهل الجنة على صورة أبيهم آدم جردا ( بغير شعر يغطى  أبدانهم ) مردا ( طوال القامة ستون ذراعا أى حوالى ثلا ثة وثلاثون مترا )  مكحلين فى الثالثة والثلاثين من العمر على مسحة وصورة يوسف وقلب أيوب ولسان  محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ( اى يتكلمون العربية ) وقد أنعم الله عليهم  بتمام الكمال والجمال والشباب لا يموتون ولا ينامون .   
2. النســــاء : ونساء الجنة صنفان  
v الحور العين : وهن خلق مخلوقات لأهل الجنة وصفهن الله تبارك وتعالى فى كتابه العزيز بأنهن : 
§ كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان ( الرحمن - 58) 
§ وحور عين كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون ( الواقعة - 22) 
§ كأنهن بيض مكنون ( الصافات -49 ) 
وهن نساء نضرات جميلات ناعمات لو أن واحدة منهن اطلعت على أهل الأرض لأضاءت  الدنيا وما عليها وللمؤمن منهن ما لا يعد ولا يحصى , قال عليه الصلاة  والسلام ان السحابة لتمر بأهل الجنة فيسألونها أن تمطرهم كواعب أترابا  فتمطرهم ما يشاءون من الحور العين .   
v نساء الدنيا المؤمنات اللاتى يدخلهن الله الجنة برحمته : 
وهؤلاء هن ملكات الجنة وهن اشرف وأفضل واكمل وأجمل من الحور العين (  لعبادتهن الله فى الدنيا ) وفى حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم سلمة  رضى الله عنها أن فضل نساء الدنيا على الحور العين كفضل ظاهر الثوب على  بطانته وقد أعد الله لهن قصورا ونعيما ممدودا أعطاهن الله شبابا دائما  وجمالا لم تره عين من قبل , قال صلى الله عليه وسلم فى وصفهن أن المؤمن  لينظر ال مخ ساقها ( أى زوجته ) كما ينظر أحدكم الى السلك من الفضه فى  الياقوت ( كأنهن فى شفافية الجواهر ) على رؤوسهن التيجان وثيابهن الحرير .   
v الغلمان : 
وهم خلق من خلق الجنة وهم خدم الجنة الصغار يطوفون على أهل الجنة بالطعام  والشراب وقائمين على خدمتهم, وهم من تمام النعيم لأهل الجنة فرؤيتهم وحدها  دون خدمتهم من المسرة .   
ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون اذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا ( الأنسان - 19)   
v المولودون فى الجنة : 
واذا أشتهى أحد من أهل الجنة الولد ( الأنجاب ) أعطاه الله برحمته كما يشاء  وهذه رحمة لمن حرم الأنجاب فى الدنيا ولمن يحرمها أيضا أذا شاء . 
لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك جزاء المحسنين ( الزمر -34 ) 
قال صلى الله علية وسلم ( اذا اشتهى المؤمن الولد فى الجنة كان حمله ,  ووضعه , وسنه " اى نموه الى السن الذى يرغبه المؤمن " فى ساعة كما يشتهى ) .   
اللهم اجعلنا من ورثة جنتك وأهلا لنعمتك وأسكنا قصورها برحمتك وارزقنا  فردوسك الأعلى حنانا منك ومنا و ان لم نكن لها أهلا فليس لنا من العمل ما  يبلغنا هذا الأمل الا حبك وحب رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم 
والحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على خير الانبياء و المرسلين    
أخي .. أختي
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (( بلغو عني ولو آية))..وقد يكون
باإرسالك هذه الرسالة بلغت آية تقف شفيعةً لك يوم القيامة*

----------


## شذى22

*جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع اكثر من رائع*

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

*جزانا واياكى كل خير شذى 
شرفنى ردك الطيب فى الموضوع*

----------


## McGene2010

JAZAKE  Allah Khyran

----------


## The ghost

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## وسام النوباني

> * السلام عليكم 
> يالله 00 صور حقيقيه للجنة !!! 
> هل تمنيت دخول الجنة ؟؟ 
> هل رأيت الجنة ؟؟  
> هذه صورة حقيقية للجنة !!! 
> حديث عن الجنه وبعض ما فيها جعلنا الله من أهلها آمين   
> مفتاح الجنة : 
> الجنة مفتاحها لا آله الا الله محمد رسول الله والأعمال الصلحة هى أسنان  المفتاح التى بها يعمل , وأول من يدخلهاسيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعد أن يشفع للمؤمنين بدخولها    
> ذكر أسماء أبوابها : 
> ...

 بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع 
ارجو ان تصحح معلوماتك فأعلى جنة هية جنة النعيم الذين يدخلها المخلصين والمقربين من عباد الرحمن والذين امنو بمحمد صلى الله علية وسلم من اهل الكتاب الى يوم القيامة وطبعا فوقها الوسيلة ( المقام المحمود) واسفل جنة النعم الغرفة واسفل الغرفة تأتي جنة الفردوس وبعدها بقية الجنان

----------


## mansmans

اللهم ارزقنا الجنه

----------


## ahmedhero53

*اللهم اجعلنا من اهل الجنه*

----------

